# Muzzy - cartersville Ga



## elsberryshooter (Jan 9, 2012)

If no one has anything to do this Sunday Jan 15th. Muzzy in Cartersville ( Taylorsville) is having there 1st shoot of the year ...


----------



## hansel (Jan 9, 2012)

Wish I wasn't working


----------



## dbell80 (Jan 9, 2012)

Do you have any more info? I can't seem to find anything for 2012 with Classes, directions, etc... Thanks.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks like I'll be headed that way for my 1st shoot of the year. 
Bringing the Mark "the squirrel" Mealor and probably my son too. Just hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## Ranger/461 (Jan 9, 2012)

Gonna try and make it also.


----------



## noviceshooter (Jan 9, 2012)

I should be there with my son, ready to get the season started!


----------



## mr10ss (Jan 10, 2012)

dbell80 said:


> Do you have any more info? I can't seem to find anything for 2012 with Classes, directions, etc... Thanks.



We are at 110 Beasley Rd. Cartersville, Ga. 30120
we have all ASA classes. We also have a fun class $10. 
$15 for competition classes.


----------



## dbell80 (Jan 10, 2012)

mr10ss said:


> We are at 110 Beasley Rd. Cartersville, Ga. 30120
> we have all ASA classes. We also have a fun class $10.
> $15 for competition classes.



Thank you. My wife and I will be there.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 10, 2012)

Open money, is it 50 or 45 yds max ?


----------



## FVR (Jan 10, 2012)

My son and I may make it.  He is wanting to shoot his new Hoyt wheely bow.  May just bring my wheely bow.


----------



## t8ter (Jan 12, 2012)

Cut off time?


----------



## 900 Shooter (Jan 13, 2012)

I'll be there with a couple of friends. What time are you starting? I have to be at work by noon.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 13, 2012)

There start time usally starts around 8am and then the last shooter is on the 1 st steak by 2pm . This was there times last year and I am sure that it will be the same


----------



## mr10ss (Jan 13, 2012)

yep 8:00 it is. You should be able to run through pretty quick that time of day. Most will let it warm up some before coming out. 2:00 p. m. cut off this time of year due to early darkness. We wont turn you away if you are running late though Tater.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 14, 2012)

mr10ss said:


> yep 8:00 it is. You should be able to run through pretty quick that time of day. Most will let it warm up some before coming out. 2:00 p. m. cut off this time of year due to early darkness. We wont turn you away if you are running late though Tater.



Were letting it warm up so don't pull the stakes. Should be there by 1:00 or so.


----------



## stickslinger09 (Jan 15, 2012)

We will be up there between 9:30 and 10


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 15, 2012)

@ bowanna...you mean to tell me, johnny b will be coming out of retirement????


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jan 15, 2012)

Good shoot today, 98 shooters when I left impressive start to the season. All the big guns was there getting in some good practice for new berry  , the range was set good to a lot of in and out.


----------



## noviceshooter (Jan 15, 2012)

I had a good time today, good range and great chili and hotdogs!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 15, 2012)

The Muzzy gang set up a good shoot. Not to hard and not to easy, just about right for a 1st shoot. I really enjoyed it.
I shot with my son Johnny and Mark "the squirrel" Mealor. 
Squirrel started off strong but my Obsession nipped his tail feathers before the 1/2 way point. 
Bowana 196/1
Squirrel 188/1
Johnny  182/2
Looked like a good turnout ? We had a great time and cant wait fer the nextun !


----------



## willholl79 (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks like fun.  Is there a thread here that has rules, scoring, etc?


----------



## solocam678 (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks like everyone had a blast...hated we couldn't makit out.


----------



## Big John (Jan 15, 2012)

Had a blast... Made mostly good shots.. A few BAD shots... Great range.. Love seein everyone.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 15, 2012)

Definitely good to be back out and shooting. Great fun and good times. Lots of laughs.


----------



## mr10ss (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks to all. We had a great time setting and hosting the shoot. Really good turnout and good to see everyone to start out the year. Had some new faces also. Maybe things will pick up this year! I'll do my best to get scores posted tomorrow evening(depends on work). We have a new web site now, but it is still under construction somewhat. I'll post scores on here this time and should have the site mostly completed in a couple weeks. BTBGA.com let me know what yall think of it. Thanks again for a great turnout.


----------



## t8ter (Jan 15, 2012)

Had a blast.Nice to have the mover back on.


----------



## stickslinger09 (Jan 15, 2012)

mr10ss said:


> Thanks to all. We had a great time setting and hosting the shoot. Really good turnout and good to see everyone to start out the year. Had some new faces also. Maybe things will pick up this year! I'll do my best to get scores posted tomorrow evening(depends on work). We have a new web site now, but it is still under construction somewhat. I'll post scores on here this time and should have the site mostly completed in a couple weeks. BTBGA.com let me know what yall think of it. Thanks again for a great turnout.



Great shoot brother!! me and the wifey had a good time see yall at the next one!


----------



## gobkiller (Jan 16, 2012)

*shoot*

the ol pro tate gerald shot good, good luk in the pro class i think u will do will...


----------



## gobkiller (Jan 16, 2012)

*shoot*

do well


----------



## outdooradventures44 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok, sorry I missed it, Shoot there last year in my first 3d shoot ever and it was a blast, the folks are friendly and very welcoming to newcomers and I learned a ton from the other shooters. 
When is the next one???? Hope they are always on sundays, Ill be busy coaching my youngest sons baseball team on saturdays


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 16, 2012)

Good pictures Bowanna, thanks.

Looks like a real fine shoot.


----------



## 900 Shooter (Jan 19, 2012)

Someone stopped and asked me about my leather quiver while I was talking with Mark Land, sorry I did not take the time to talk with you. 
Really enjoyed the shoot.


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 19, 2012)

ole johnny b looks great, if that's him in the blue shirt.  i can't recognize him anymore..it's been too long.  if that is johnny, he certainly has grown up to be good lookin' man.  he used to be a little short fat sucka, lol!! way to go for the 1st shoot..mm got a whompin, but i guarantee he will be back smack talkin' again before the next shoot.  that obcession looks bad az with that short ata.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 19, 2012)

Yup, thats Johnny Buck. Hes grown up now, full beard and all. (pics 1,10,12) I'll tell him you said he was a short fat sucka.  
Yup, that kinda quietened the squirrel a little but he'll be at the smack before long.
My Obsession shot fairly good as a 3-D / huntn bow. Its only an in shorter than my Bowmadness XL was. (34 vs 35)


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jan 19, 2012)

*Testing*

Son you know l was playing with a different realease just testing didn't expect such a crowd..CBG Saturday no testing..Come get sum!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 19, 2012)

Squirrels back !


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 20, 2012)

he's baaaaaack!!!


----------



## bowsmith (Jan 20, 2012)

bowanna said:


> Squirrels back !



I think I ran over him with my truck a couple miles back...


----------

